# Tradition for new belt w/promotion?



## nor_cal_cyclist (Sep 23, 2008)

Quick question - I just got promoted last weekend and was wondering what tradition dictates for a new/higher degree of black belt - do you just add a stripe to your old belt or get a new one?  My black belt that I was promoted to 1st is now 3 years old, and is showing it's age/wear (I got a satin covered belt).  Now I just received my 2nd, and was curious what protocol dictates.

Luckily I have another belt that does not have rank on it (got it after I was told at IKC's that I shouldn't expect to place/win my kata division with only 1 stripe going against higher ranks) -- so I can wear it until I decided to get a new belt or just add the rank to my old one.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 23, 2008)

That is different from school to school.  You would have to ask you school instructor.

AoG


----------



## nor_cal_cyclist (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply....and I did ask him.  His response was to do what ever I wanted to.  My instructor tended to get a new one each promotion, because he wears it 5-6 days a week for 3-4 years (minimum) between promotions.  But, he told me to do what I wanted/was comfortable with.

Part of me wants the new belt, but the superstitious side of me says I should keep wearing the old one to keep the "knowledge/experience" I have worn into it.

So, I guess I was asking what the opinions/consensus of the group was: a) get a new belt with my new rank on it, or b) add the stripes to my old belt and continue to wear it (until it literally falls apart).

Thanx for your input......


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 24, 2008)

From my understanding, if you are going to be wearing your rank stripes (some just keep the plain belt, like you have mentioned) then a new belt each time is a good way to ensure that your belt "looks good."  

If you are looking for a new rank belt, the IKCA makes some awesome rank belts, from 1st through 10th. here


----------



## gixxershane (Sep 27, 2008)

a belt is a belt..  get a few new ones so you can preserve your original.. 

Have one for every occation. Out side work outs, a nice clean one for tournaments, and one or two class.

Where I study, we get a new one each test.


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jan 20, 2009)

Once you have your Black Belt, you will never lose it, unless you quit.  When you are promoted to 2nd, 3rd, 4th, etc.  you are given another red stripe on your black belt.  It is then up to you if you want to get your belt embroidered or not.  Mine is embroidered, but it doesn't have to be.  The only reason you would be given a whole other black belt, is to get it embroidered, or because of belt size, to small, to large, otherwise you keep that same black belt for the rest of your life.  No one can take that away.


----------



## tellner (Jan 20, 2009)

At our school it meant you bought the first round.


----------



## kungfu penguin (Aug 26, 2009)

a system i was in gave new belt every third stripe  so the belt looked like it had seen some use and by the third stripe your belt could really use a tune up to a new belt


----------



## Hudson69 (Sep 3, 2009)

Up to you or your school I guess; The karate I am in now gives you a stripe to put on your black belt when you progress.


----------



## KELLYG (Sep 3, 2009)

I have recently had the same thought.  I like the belt that I am wearing it is comfortable, in good shape, but shows an appropriate amount of age.  I think that when my time comes.  I would wear the plain Jane belt, have a stripe added to my favorite and get a new one with the appropriate stripes.  The last would be used on special occasions when more spiffy attire is required!   My favorite would be used for every day training.


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello,

A good belt will take 10 to 15 years of hard wear.  Sometimes more.  I think embroidery is the best way to go.  The problem is, it will be difficult to have all of the stripes match in style and color over time, as you have them added.  I learned this from experience over the years. 

I think you should have one belt for everyday use, and another for special occasions.  The special occasion belt can have rank identification if you wish.  Of course, your rank signified on your belt is not necessary.  You are either a black belt, or you are not.  

I wear the belt I received at 5th degree to this day.  It has my name, rank and art embroidered in Japanese kanji.  No problem, and no matter, as most cannot read kanji.  I still wear this belt for everyday use.  I really like it and will use it until it wears out.  I keep another, more rank specific, for special occasions.  Such as participatiing in formal Dan testing, etc.

But, in the end, it will depend on what your teacher advises, and what is appropriate for your art and system.

Best of luck in your search for answers...
Thank you,
Milt G.


----------

